# Form 1221.. is it required ??



## Sunshinee (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi guys, 

I was wondering if anyone out there has submitted form 1221 for partners visa subclass 309 offshore? My husband and I are notbsurs if we should? It shows as recommended on his list. He has however submitted form 80 (without them asking) however, we're not sure if we should wait until they ask us ? 

Thnaks all


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I have provided form 1221 occasionally with skilled visas, but only when specially requested. I have never provided one with a partner visa as far as I can remember. For the vast majority of applicants it is not required.


----------



## happyholly (Mar 1, 2019)

Sunshinee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone out there has submitted form 1221 for partners visa subclass 309 offshore? My husband and I are notbsurs if we should? It shows as recommended on his list. He has however submitted form 80 (without them asking) however, we're not sure if we should wait until they ask us ?
> 
> Thnaks all


Hi 
I applied for my 820 partner visa and I filled out all of the recommended forms including the 1221. Who know if I really needed to but I went with give them everything they could want in hopes of a quicker processing time. Best of luck to you


----------



## Sunshinee (Mar 1, 2019)

happyholly said:


> Sunshinee said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you.

I suppose it's good to maybe fill it out and keep it aside. Just in case.

Good luck to you too! All the best


----------



## Sunshinee (Mar 1, 2019)

CCMS said:


> I have provided form 1221 occasionally with skilled visas, but only when specially requested. I have never provided one with a partner visa as far as I can remember. For the vast majority of applicants it is not required.


Yeah. We might just fill it out and keep it aside. Because I noticed it's also the same as form 80 ( which we have done).


----------

